# ISO a Great breeder in Atlanta or Surrounding Cities.



## Christyschott (May 17, 2015)

Hi, I am currently looking for recommendations for a great breeder that breeds quality dogs of either WGWL, WGSL or DDR Line. I am looking for a companion/personal protection dog, that has:
1. a great temperament (mostly 3s or 4s on the volhard temperament test if given) 
2.Med/low Med/ high drives or a Pet mentality
3. Solid nerves
4. Black and tan or black and red saddle back
5. DM Neg.
6. Both parents OFA Certified


I am not interested in Breeders that Breed American lines into their dogs
Willing to travel to GA/Al/KY/FL/NC/SC/TN


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

contact Nadia Adams 
Von Den Oher tannen - German Shepherd Breeder

email

[email protected]


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

We have a 5 month old male from Kennels Von Lotta in Atlanta, GA (WGSL). He's the perfect dog for us, trainable, eager to please, and very stable in public. He doesn't have as much go-go-go as my previous working line dog, though I asked for one with lower to medium drives. If I ever decide to get a second pup, I wouldn't hesitate to return to Von Lotta's. German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels

I've also heard good things about Von Den Oher tannen!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I Second the two kennels mentioned above for WGSL. 

I've seen dogs from both and they are active in competition and often have suitable puppies for active family companions.


----------



## rtdmmcintyre (Jan 7, 2015)

the one in my avatar is V1 Petra von den oher Tannen

V1 Petra von den Oher Tannen


----------



## Christyschott (May 17, 2015)

I have looked at both of those breeders and there puppy's are in the 2500$ and up range, I guess i should of posted the price range in the original thread, I recently spent 2700$ at an emergency vet trying to save my WGWL GSD and i had a ton into her prior to the accident With that being said i am now on a budget and I am looking for a Breeder that is not only Awesome but also is charging between 700-2000 for their puppies. 
I would really love a breeder That has puppies whose parents or grandparents have been imported from Germany.

If anyone knows of a breeder that has puppies or that's expecting puppies in the near future that matches my search anywhere in the US please Share. I am willing to travel to find the perfect puppy.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Have you heard of Sequoyah Shepherds in TN?--I don't know them or their dogs personally, but I found their website in my search for a breeder months ago. If I had been looking for a working line again, I would have went to visit them. They seem very active with their dogs, and the breeder is a veterinarian, which I think is a plus. I don't know how much they charge for their puppies. Again, I didn't research them extensively b/c I was looking for WGSL, but they might be worth looking into? http://sequoyah-german-shepherds.com/


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

In Birmingham, there's a kennel called Ne Plus Ultra. Owner is Ricky Harris, very nice guy and has some nice WGSL dogs. I've met a few of his dogs/progeny and felt like they were nice, stable dogs. Not sure what he charges, but he's smaller/hasn't been breeding as long as some of the others listed here, so I'm thinking he might be a bit more accessible to you.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Pm sent.




Christyschott said:


> I have looked at both of those breeders and there puppy's are in the 2500$ and up range, I guess i should of posted the price range in the original thread, I recently spent 2700$ at an emergency vet trying to save my WGWL GSD and i had a ton into her prior to the accident With that being said i am now on a budget and I am looking for a Breeder that is not only Awesome but also is charging between 700-2000 for their puppies.
> I would really love a breeder That has puppies whose parents or grandparents have been imported from Germany.
> 
> If anyone knows of a breeder that has puppies or that's expecting puppies in the near future that matches my search anywhere in the US please Share. I am willing to travel to find the perfect puppy.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My girls sire is one of NE Plus dogs. Athena's temperament is excellent! I have spoken to Rick on several occasions super nice guy! If I was in the market for another WGSL he is on my short list.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

With your cap of 2000$, you will have better luck finding working line. 

In general, working lines go from 1200-2000$, Show lines are usually 2500 and up. (no real reason for it other than that is their market value).


----------

